# Look What I Found in the Attic!!!



## scott (Oct 28, 2009)

Our home formerly belonged to my wife's grandparents. Her grandfather had excellent taste in knives, guns and apparently he was a flashaholic! To bad I never got to meet him. Check out his collection. (He'd be close to 100 if he was still alive.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4054380136/


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 28, 2009)

Love those vintage lights.


----------



## Roberts30 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, Very Cool!


----------



## ray2ray78 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## scott (Oct 28, 2009)

I gotta say, it was quite a treat when I found them. My wife always tells me how much I would have liked her grandfather. Not because of the flashlights, but because of who he was. The flashlights would have been a bonus.


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 28, 2009)

Props to gramps.


----------



## ypsifly (Oct 28, 2009)

Folks...I think we've found the first flashaholic.

Very nice find! I thought I was cool when I found a Betamax vcr NIB in my attic but you got me beat hands down.

Second from the left looks like a thrower. How many are in working order?


----------



## scott (Oct 28, 2009)

ypsifly said:


> How many are in working order?



I don't know. I guess it never really mattered to me. Maybe I should pick up some D cells. 

My wife refers to our place as "the magic house" because it always produces the most surprising things. The old pocket knives have been great. Her grandparents were "early adopters." They were always the first in the neighborhood to have the latest new thing. Believe me, though, we sure sorted through a lot of trash to find the good stuff!


----------



## Jeritall (Oct 29, 2009)

Scott, nice find! Who were the various manufacturers?


----------



## Norbert815 (Oct 29, 2009)

Jeritall said:


> Scott, nice find! Who were the various manufacturers?



Definitely tell us! It might spawn an Ebay hunt for the first one on the left. That would be the ultimate Intimidator. :laughing:


----------



## scott (Oct 29, 2009)

Left to Right:

1. Swan (Hong Kong)

2. Eveready (USA)

3. Hipco (USA)

4. Eveready Captain (USA)

5. Eveready Captain (USA)

6. Columbia (USA) Green is metal. Yellow is plastic.

7. Eveready

8. No Markings (2C cell)


I'm glad you guys are enjoying these! I have only one other friend that can appreciate them.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 29, 2009)

There's bunch of us who recognize at least a couple of those! 

Haven't seen the magnet switch in years! You know those belong on the fridgidaire, right!?!


----------



## scott (Oct 29, 2009)

The magnet switch lights are the only ones I recognize. I suspect my dad still has one in his garage somewhere.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 29, 2009)

The chrome red-head looks familiar too... 

Just be glad you don't recognize all of them!

The little one on the right is my favorite.


----------



## gollum (Oct 29, 2009)

cheers for showing

I remember lights with magnets on them
the sort of thing you'd find stuck near the back door for a night walk etc

that must have been great to discover them ... bit like Indiana Jones


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice lights. Grab some batteries and fire up those puppies. Granddad will appreciate it.

Geoff


----------

